# Preamp Voltages



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I am about to buy a cd player for my car, and I need the preamp outs to hook to my amp. I saw one for a pretty good price however the preamp output was only 1v. All the others I see are 2v. Will this cause any power problems for my amp? The amp I have is a 1000W Pyramid Crystal PB781X.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The amp's gain control is used to match the input sensitivity of the amp to the voltage in your preouts. Most amps can accept anywhere down to ~.2-.5v on the preouts and still be able to reach full output by proper use of the gain. That said, where on earth are you finding units with a 1v preout? I haven't seen anything under 2v in the last few years, and that's only on the lowest models, most of the stuff available today is 4v+.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

and let me add...why the hell do you have a pyramid amp?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, chuck that useless pyramid in the garbage.... its absolutely the worst amp you could own.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

The head unit is just a temporary until I can afford a real nice one, I found it at AutoZone for $49, enough said.

I dont know much about amps, and I had several people tell me that the Pyramid crystal amp was pretty decent, and for $74 it fit my budget, it was either that or a $49 pyle, which I figured would be worse.

I wasnt really wanting a good system, I just wanted one that would bump a little bit, which is probably all I will get based on what you are saying about Pyramid.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Whoever told you that was an ignorant fool. Those amps, pyle and pyramid, suck hard and are marketed to people who don't know any better. C'mon $74 for a kilowatt? Your head unit straight up prolly would have made better power.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

well i tested my bandpass today off of my simple stereo in the house since my cd player is not installed yet, and with the 40w my stereo put out, that was honestly enough bass for me, So if my pyrimid can put out atleast 40w I will be happy.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

As the saying goes...

"You get what you pay for"

If you're happy with pyramid thats cool, not everyone has a budget for quality equipment.

But anyways... why not save and wait if you plan on getting a nice deck in the end?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I got everything hooked up and it sounds pretty good. The amp is not a full 1000w but it hits harder than my friends 750W pioneer and my other friends 700W Sony.
I am happy with the stuff I got for the price I paid for everything. I paid right at $300 and got a dual 12" AudioBahn Bandpass, the amp, A decent head unit, 1400w amp wiring kit, new battery terminals, dash install, wiring harness, and some CD-R's. I think that was a pretty good deal, and the system sounds pretty good.


----------

